# 10 week puppy too fat?



## jessicakelly (Mar 25, 2018)

We have a 10 week german Shepherd puppy that we got from a rescue after a puppy mill was raided (just to say that we don’t know anything about his background, and is definitely not from a responsible breeder) 

He currently weighs 24.4lbs at 9 weeks and 4 days. I’m not concerned about the number, but definitely want him to be healthy. So since we can’t control his genetics, just looking for tips on puppy weight. We are currently feeding him 2.5 cups of Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy per day, over 3 feedings. He is always still hungry. I think he needs to be leaner. But I’m not sure? Is he too young yet to worry about it? Or should he be lean already?

Thoughts?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

His tummy looks puffy is all.Has he been wormed yet?


----------



## jessicakelly (Mar 25, 2018)

He has, twice, and tested negative a week ago. He’s always had that fat tummy. Could it be something else?


----------



## SlipperyRug (Apr 24, 2016)

How much are you feeding him and what are you feeding him?


----------



## jessicakelly (Mar 25, 2018)

2.5 cups of blue buffalo large breed puppy food over 3 feedings.


----------



## SlipperyRug (Apr 24, 2016)

I personally use the victor brand of dog food. Without knowing history of the parents he could be having problems with something in the food, and Victor is 100% garaunteed. So if you have any problems on the food you can return it. They’re is also a pretty accurate feeding guide on the back. 

But honestly he just looks full to me…


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Blue Buffalo is not very good food.Their talent is excellent marketing skills.Transition him to a quality food.He looks to be a heavy boned pup and not fat but his tummy shouldn't be puffed up.He's very handsome!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

That's a big puppy. Although you do have to worry about weight, it is more important that you be concerned that he gets the proper nutrients to grow properly.


----------



## jessicakelly (Mar 25, 2018)

Thank you. He’s a great little boy. I want to make sure we are doing the best for him. We may change his food, as he seems to have allergies. He’s just so dang big. Given my drothers, I hope he tops out at around 85. But as long as he is lean and healthy, we’ll be over the moon!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I don't worry much about well fed puppies,,,and here's why, they often look a little bloated like your puppy does in the photo laying down. He's fine, and in the sitting photo he looks good! When he starts growing rapidly, in the near future, you won't be able to keep up. Just watch him as he grows, and feed accordingly - with my own pup I went up to nine cups a day to keep the bones from showing through! He's fine for now, as long as worms aren't a problem..

He's a substantial boy, feed him well...He's going to need it soon!


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Handsome fellow.. I agree get off of Blue Buffalo!! My puppy was on it too and he got heavy metal poisoning... They have been caught in the news lying about what is going into their kibble and it hasn't been the first time.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

Puppies are going to be a little rolly poly, especially at 10wks. I my pup was looking less rolly poly around 12-13ish wks

Feed the puppy in front of you. If he starts to look a little too round, cut back 1/2 cup and wait a week. Still too round? Another 1/2 cup. My pup is currently getting 2 cups of dry, a can of wet (I think it's 2 cups worth), and a pouch of some other soft food (prob 1 cup), so 5 cups worth for the whole day


----------



## SlipperyRug (Apr 24, 2016)

Just a bit of advice from someone with a monster shepherd. Keep him healthy but light. Even if he came from perfect hip/joint parents if you get him to heavy to early it’s going to cause problems. Generally puppies are gonna eat whatever and however much you put in front of them so it’s your job to make sure he isn’t over or even under eating.


----------



## jessicakelly (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks, y’all!


----------

